

A quick cardboard tool to fold T-shirts - jyothi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZKKrUXjzDY&feature=player_embedded

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Yah, that's the Sheldon Cooper method.

I prefer this:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An0mFZ3enhM>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5AWQ5aBjgE>

